# Re: calendar



## Nath0811

Hi,

I love the idea of the calendar with different Holidays and important days. It's great and show openess, which is the essence of this forum.
Therefore I wonder why Passover is not part of the list??  
No difference between Passover and Pâques in my eyes. 

Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## ElaineG

You know, I've been wanting to put the Jewish holidays on there myself, but am always busy with a million other things.  If you PM me with a list of the majors for '06 and '07, I'll add them.


----------



## iheartflutes

Quick Question...

Why did we leave the Jewish Holidays out? It seems like they deserve the same respect as others get. They are culture and should be treated as such. My parents have a boss who treats passover as a holiday, and it is. It is a religious holiday, much as Easter and Christmas are.


----------



## Jana337

iheartflutes said:
			
		

> Quick Question...
> 
> Why did we leave the Jewish Holidays out? It seems like they deserve the same respect as others get. They are culture and should be treated as such. My parents have a boss who treats passover as a holiday, and it is. It is a religious holiday, much as Easter and Christmas are.


 No one left them out deliberately. Our calendar only contains events that our members added (at the moment, only moderators can do it) or suggested. Anybody is welcome to compile holidays (including descriptions, like here) and to contact a moderator. 

Jana


----------



## iheartflutes

Jana337 said:
			
		

> No one left them out deliberately. Our calendar only contains events that our members added (at the moment, only moderators can do it) or suggested. Anybody is welcome to compile holidays (including descriptions, like here) and to contact a moderator.
> 
> Jana


 
Interesting... I didn't realize that. I guess I should have looked around a bit first.


----------



## Nath0811

Jana337 said:
			
		

> No one left them out deliberately. Our calendar only contains events that our members added (at the moment, only moderators can do it) or suggested. Anybody is welcome to compile holidays (including descriptions, like here) and to contact a moderator.
> 
> Jana


 
I actually did that the moment I received ElaineG's posting. 

I compiled all the 2006 Jewish Holidays - with dates and quick description/ equivalence.  

So I'm even more confused now as to why it's not updated yet.


----------



## Nath0811

Alors? Les modérateurs, qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## ElaineG

Because I have been very busy.  I'll get to it soon.


----------



## zebedee

Hello Nath,

Please remember the moderators are real people with real-time constrictions doing voluntary unpaid work. We're more than happy to help but we're only human! 

Thanks for your understanding,
zebedee
moderator


----------



## Nath0811

Not only do I understad that, but I respect it profoundly. I'm sorry if I sounded pushy. 

It was just strange in the first place to open the calendar page - and see all the cultures listed (Mexican, Spanish, French, Muslim, Turkish, Australian and so on) and not see the Jewish one. 

Also living in NY, I got used to seeing the Jewish Holidays mentioned in the regular calendar. I was just trying to be helpful. 

Have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## ElaineG

Hi Nath,

I added several upcoming Jewish holidays.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to create a new calendar, so I added them to the American calendar.


----------



## Jana337

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Hi Nath,
> 
> I added several upcoming Jewish holidays.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to create a new calendar, so I added them to the American calendar.


Only Mike can create new calendars.

Jana


----------

